# Tattoos & Peircings...what are your opinions



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

I am 31, however I don't quite look that age, I look more mid 20's not gloating but I get carded all the time and both my parents are very young looking, sometimes it can be a curse...) I have 5 tattoos...so far. None of them crazy or weird. My first one is on my lower back (i know...tramp stamp!) but it is a copy of a painting my gram did for me when I was a baby, and I had them copy the girl and they added angel wings for my pap that had passed away. I also have a nice musical peice on my foot, my son's initials on my wrist, and a music clef hear on the inside of my arm (about the size of a quarter)...but I also have my husband's nickname on the middle of my back, which is luckily also my son's nickname too (wheww!) They are all tasteful and not trashy and none really visible unless I have summery clothes on. 

I also have really wanted to get my nose peirced...but not the weird kind. Just the teeny tiny diamond that you can only see when the light hits it. A couple women I work with have it and it took me a couple months before I even noticed they had one.

So what are guy's opinions on them? I know my H loves them, because he is mostly covered in tattoos, but for guys that aren't. What do you think of women when you see that? Remember that you wouldn't know that I had them unless I had those body parts exposed, which isn't often...

Just wanted a man's opinion other than my H's...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

wife and I got tats about 5 yrs ago.

tats are cool if they are artistic and not over done(don't care for sleeves they just all blend together and looks like a green blob).

not to crazy about face pericings.

espically the nose a buddy of mine calls them ****** collectors.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

haha... I always wondered how I would blow my nose..lol

Mine are very artistic. There is only 1 guy I go to to get them done and I am verrrryyy picky and particular with them, so they still have to be pretty. I don't have anything that isn't delicate.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> but I also have my husband's nickname on the middle of my back, which is luckily also my son's nickname too (wheww!)


umm, what about an exwifes name tattooed across your hand? what the h311 do i do with that. :scratchhead:

tattoos an piercings on women are not my thing. pierced ears are nice though for some reason.

never had a woman with pierced n1ppl3s or labias and really have no desire, in fact it would be a complete turn off for me.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> umm, what about an exwifes name tattooed across your hand? what the h311 do i do with that. :scratchhead:


HAHA. H has my name tattood down the back of his arm. Although that is something that he can easily have covered. On your hand though...what about using the tatoo fading cream until it fades a little and then you can get something else tattood over it. Even if it fades a little that would still help in covering it up. 

And you really can't see all mine unless I am in a bikini or something. Not many people know that I have them unless they get a glimpse of it under my sleve or something.

And the pierced privates...ummmm no!! I agree with you!! I do have my belly button pierced but I haven't had it in since I got pregnant with my son


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> On your hand though...what about using the tatoo fading cream until it fades a little and then you can get something else tattood over it. Even if it fades a little that would still help in covering it up.


i have been thinking about it for the last couple of years now. im sure my ex fiance didnt appreciate it too much either.

the thing about even hidden tats, if it was my wife or gf, i would still see them at some point. they are just not my thing but at the same time, i dont put down other women for having them. just not my woman.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I would hope that you would see if your GF had tatts,,,unless she never took her clothes off..lol I would check into the cream. I even saw vanishing cream at Walmart the other day where the scar cream is. What can it hurt? Or you could always go to a trustworhy tattoo shop to see what they could come up with to give you a cover up. I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> you could always go to a trustworhy tattoo shop to see what they could come up with to give you a cover up. I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


i have considered this, the only reason i hesitate is because i work at a church and im sure they might say something if it was too big but i still might if i can get something the same size. maybe just do something to kind of hide it a bit so my next girl wont have it staring at her every time she sees my hand.

and yes, if my gf had any i would know. i insist on seeing EVERY INCH of her. :moon:


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sure if you find someone that is a good artist they can come up with something that won't be much bigger than what you have. If your church doesn't have a problem with what you have now I doubt that they would have a problem with you covering it up considreing what it says

and LOL on the last part!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> I'm sure if you find someone that is a good artist they can come up with something that won't be much bigger than what you have. If your church doesn't have a problem with what you have now I doubt that they would have a problem with you covering it up considreing what it says
> 
> and LOL on the last part!


they havent said anything SO FAR and ive been there 3 years now.

sorry to have hi jacked your thread :\


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

Just because a guy has tattoos on his hand doesn't mean he isn't a good person. thankfully people are slowly coming to that realization.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a complete back tat and my belly as well. All very tasteful and artistic with very deep personal meanings for me. None are visible in office wear, and only when I wear a tank top in the summer. My H has none... and has no opinion about them when I asked.

Just as a side note... and any tat artist will tell you... tatting your spouses name on yourself is the the kiss of death... it just has a very bad omen attached to it. Perhaps you can have a symbol to represent your spouse, but not the written name.

I love my tats!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> Just because a guy has tattoos on his hand doesn't mean he isn't a good person. thankfully people are slowly coming to that realization.


im living proof of this, hmm, considering who you ask though.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

RoseRed- Luckily the nickname that is tattood on my back is also my son's nickname. But still, I think I might get it covered anyway.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok I know I'm not a guy, but I think tattoos and piercings on anyone are awesome....unless they are way overdone...I personally love both and would have more, but my H hates tattoos and piercings on women...I have one tattoo that I had before we were together and when we got together I had my ears, belly button and nose pierced, the belly button came out when I was 7 months pregnant with my daughter because I didn't know they had pregnancy belly rings and the hole closed up right away and my nose piercing came out around the same time because it got infected and that closed up too super fast. I have my ears done 5 times on one side 4 on the other, but most have closed up now  

Idk most guys that I have known, unless they have some themselves, don't usually care too much for tattoos on women, piercings in certain places are usually ok.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> RoseRed- Luckily the nickname that is tattood on my back is also my son's nickname. But still, I think I might get it covered anyway.


i think i would.
its at least as much the meaning behind the tat as what it says.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

True- Even if the new guy didn't know the meaning I would still know and it would bother me


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> True- Even if the new guy didn't know the meaning I would still know and it would bother me


yup.
and i would grill ya until i knew what it was too if i was him.
wait, you have tats, you couldnt be my gf anyways


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Tats and piercings are really personal. That's cool, I respect that.

I got a tattoo at Mardi Gras many years ago. It is a wild, crazy story and one hell of a memory.

My personal belief, and anybody is welcome to disagree, is that a tat or piercing should have meaning to you. If it is just done as a whim at a strip mall, it's missing the point.

I have no problem with tats on any part of the body, except the neck and face. (again, my opinion only) It limits a person potential, not because of that person, because that's the way the world works.

Piercings. Yep. Sure. The nipple thing on a woman......Oh yea, I'm married. LOL


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like tattoos or piercings except ears. My husband feels the same way.

Other women can do what they want with their bodies.


----------



## akira1 (Dec 13, 2011)

To each thy own. I don't like tattoos, but I won't deny others.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got my first tattoo last month (at 42) and H was all for it. It isn't visible to anyone but us, so that's different than things like sleeves that he doesn't care for all that much on women.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

32 yrs old
6 tattoos
2 piercings (nose and tongue)


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

HAHA- 2nd time! 

All of mine have a special meaning behind them. The one on my back is a painting my gram drew and I got it right after she passed away and they added angel wings to it for my pap that passed away, the musical peice on my foot is part music notes and part piano keys because I play the piano and sing, and that is close to my heart, same with the clef heart on my inner elbow. My son's initials on my wrist- self explanitory, and my H's nickname, we've been friends since we were kids, so it was something that I wanted to do for the both of us. I really do want to get my nose pierced, but a teeeny tiny one that is barely noticeable. I don't know if I will actually go through with it though!

Thanks everyone! I was just curious as to what other people's opinions are of them.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband does not like tattoos or piercing's other then ears on a woman.

I do have one tattoo, I got it the day I turned 18. I think it was rebelling against my mothers wishes. I was proving a point that I was an adult and she should treat me as one. Well, it never worked and she still treats me the same 20 years later.

I've thought about getting another small tattoo over the years, but not anywhere where I couldn't hide it. I would get it solely for me and no one else. I've discussed this in the past and my husband of course supports me, even though he does not like tattoo's. 

I waited a year before deciding and decided that I don't want another at this time. Maybe in the future. I really don't know. I'm open to tatto's. Piercing's beyond ears is not my thing either. My daughter just pierced her belly button, I'm not thrilled at all, but I did let her keep it. At least she didn't put her own tattoo on. That is a little more difficult to remove.

The tattoo I got at 18 is a dolphin on my ankle, the guy did a horrible job. I guess they've improved in the quality of tattoo's in the last 20 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i have considered this, the only reason i hesitate is because i work at a church and im sure they might say something if it was too big but i still might if i can get something the same size. maybe just do something to kind of hide it a bit so my next girl wont have it staring at her every time she sees my hand.
> 
> and yes, if my gf had any i would know. i insist on seeing EVERY INCH of her. :moon:


this is funny, but I work at a church, and my lead pastor has tattoos, not where others can see, but he has them. I got one this summer at 48, my husband got 2 at 51~ we love them. Mine is a cross on the back of my neck with the hebrew word for "truth" under it. nobody will see it unless I pull my hair up and I want them to, even my hubby. I want another one on the inside of my arm, "Jeremiah 29:11 and on the other arm on the inside very discrete, Phillipians 4:13.

I also had my ears peirced this year as well, woopie~~!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Old school/old guy here. Mid 50s, no tats no piercings. Tats are a total turn off for me. People certainly have the right to do what ever they want in this avenue but for me, nah. Piercings don't much effect me either way. The only time they bother me is when dealing with a bank teller who "Can't anuthiate their wordths becuath the thstud in their tounnga ith to biga."


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Old school/old guy here. Mid 50s, no tats no piercings. Tats are a total turn off for me. People certainly have the right to do what ever they want in this avenue but for me, nah. Piercings don't much effect me either way. The only time they bother me is when dealing with a bank teller who "Can't anuthiate their wordths becuath the thstud in their tounnga ith to biga."


THANK YOU!!!!!!! Seriously skeeves me out with the rivets and bolts. Yuck. Ink and metal free please.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a tiny nose stud. I've had it about 8 years now and love it  It causes no issues with boogers or nose blowing lol!

I have one tattoo on my side (I love it) and my husband has many tats...sooo sexy to me!

I love tats and piercings. You will attract a different set of men though, depending on the locations of the tats and stuff.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

AnewBeginning said:


> So what are guy's opinions on them? I know my H loves them, because he is mostly covered in tattoos, but for guys that aren't. What do you think of women when you see that? Remember that you wouldn't know that I had them unless I had those body parts exposed, which isn't often...
> 
> Just wanted a man's opinion other than my H's...


Well, Im kind of covered in tattoos, so my input may be moot.

I think Tats and piercings on a girl are very very hot.

Except the tramp stamp, get that thing covered up.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

I have no tattoos myself. I really like the "tramp stamps", and a few other hidden tats or on the ankle can be really hot on an attractive woman! Years ago I used to think the nose piercings were hot, now I can take them or leave them.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't like tats and I don't like piercings. 
On men or women.

I do have pierced ears from when I was a teenager.

One of my kids is a piercing fiend. She has ears up and down. Had a side nostril, septum (let them grow back cause she was tired of them), nipple, belly button and her latest is a medusa.

I hate them on her.

Anyway.

So....two cents said.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a VCH piercing and love it. DH loves it too. There are a few benes that come with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

chattycathy said:


> I don't like tats and I don't like piercings.
> On men or women.
> 
> I do have pierced ears from when I was a teenager.
> ...


You can hate them, but do you support your daughters individuality?


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't say "how lovely you got another." lol.
I don't think they signify individuality.
They signify following the trend of what's cool.

She sees one on someone and wants one.

She looks on blogs, sees one and gets a bee in her bonnet to have one too.

Individuality is far more, uh, individual than that.

I just roll my eyes when a new one appears. lol.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

two tats and a nose peircing. i used to wear a stud now i wear a black nose hoop that I adore and ears about 4-5 in each. Im getting some more cartelidge piercing and have plans for more tats.

I wore mine during my job interview but im in a field where people dont trip about peircings and tatoos. Not the black hoop, i dont think they could have handle that but a tiny nose stud.

hubby has none, but is okay with mine. My 17 year old wants a tat but has to wait until she is 18 and has several peircings.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have any tattoos because I could never settle on something that I would want on my body forever. However, I do like some tats and piercings on women. I think n!ppl3 and [email protected] piercings are pretty hot on women.

I don't like whole sleeves or whole leg tattoos and I have this thing about being able to see the "person" underneath; some areas where there isn't any ink. On the flip side, depending on the artistry of the piece, I can find some full sleeves quite beautiful.


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always loved tattoos on guys...grrrowl. When my hubby & I were still together, I would constantly trace his tats w/my fingers. 

I'm 32 & only just got my first (& so far only) tattoo a little over a year ago. It's on my forearm & extends onto the back of my hand. I've been told it was a bold choice, especially for a first tat. It seemed normal to me, but I've always been a dance to a different beat kind of girl. It's very pretty, & I love it.

I used to love piercings. As I get older, though, I'm finding I don't dig visible piercings so much. I do have a tiny stud in my nose, which I've had since I was 15.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

One thing about tattoos, a lot of them look really good now, but what will they look like in 20 years?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

chattycathy said:


> I don't say "how lovely you got another." lol.
> I don't think they signify individuality.
> They signify following the trend of what's cool.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my daughter! She began getting tats that "mean something." Well her idea of "something" is sort of "off." 

It's trendy now. Good television is about tat shops. They have conventions. 

Not judging others. Tat away!

Some put thought and others pretend to.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PartlyCloudy said:


> I'm 32 & only just got my first (& so far only) tattoo a little over a year ago. It's on my forearm & extends onto the back of my hand.
> 
> I used to love piercings. As I get older, though, I'm finding I don't dig visible piercings so much.


what happens if you come to the conclusion that you used to love tats but as you get older, not so much.
not as easy to get rid of one like you describe as a piercing. :scratchhead:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

None of either. I can't imagine having a tat mark for the rest of my life, way too much comitment for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

stritle said:


> part of the fun.
> boring regret-less life makes for crappy stories


this is true.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Like all art their purpose to communicate through aesthetic expression values to other people. In the case of visible piercings/tattoos, the expression is to strangers.

I have never, nor will I ever, desire to let strangers know my mother's/dead friend's name, someone's birthday, or what my favorite picture is. 

... Just my opinion


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Tattoos and body piercings used to be unusual expressions I guess, now everyone does it so it is more like someone saying "Im different! Im different!" while at the same time looking more and more like everyone else. Just another sheep.

Im sure I will get flamed for saying so - but seems to me that many (not all) people that get all excited about tattoos are the same attention seekers that stuck pencils in their nose and ate glue when they were kids. Now they cant wait to wear specially selected clothes to show of their special tat' or eagerly display ever increasing ear /nose rings to let everyone know how unique they are. Isnt that special. I'm inclined to say 'Good for you! Isn't that special?" ;-)

Go ahead. Let me have it. I am totally in the 'attention seeking' camp.

I suppose I must admit I find some tramp stamps kind of sexy - peeking up above a pair of low rise jeans in the same way a whale tail is sexy and suggestive. Tats are trashy though - and ultimately, eventually look like tired imperfections on naturally beautiful bodies - like graffiti in a park - and reminders of old beliefs that may or may not still fit the person. 

Not judgemental - but in general, I think tats and egregious piercings a little silly.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Tattoos and body piercings used to be unusual expressions I guess, now everyone does it so it is more like someone saying "Im different! Im different!" while at the same time looking more and more like everyone else. Just another sheep.
> 
> Im sure I will get flamed for saying so - but seems to me that many (not all) people that get all excited about tattoos are the same attention seekers that stuck pencils in their nose and ate glue when they were kids. Now they cant wait to wear specially selected clothes to show of their special tat' or eagerly display ever increasing ear /nose rings to let everyone know how unique they are. Isnt that special. I'm inclined to say 'Good for you! Isn't that special?" ;-)
> 
> ...


no flaming from me. I agree mostly.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had my Tat since 1983. Never regretted it for a second.

Never really done any pencil shoving, maybe a small amount of glue eating. But hey, I was young and experimental.

Scars and marks are the souls way of projecting a life that's been lived.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything that makes you feel better about yourself can't be all bad.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> ...Scars and marks are the souls way of projecting a life that's been lived...


very pithy. Voluntary 'scars and marks' I would argue says less about a life well-lived than the mindset and aspirations of the person bearing them. Actualy 'being' something is FAR different from inking a sign on yourself proclaiming it - as well as feeling the necessity of making the anouncement.

Overall though - I agree mostly. If it makes you feel better about yourself, it cant be all bad. Not all - even if I somehow feel that the reasons for it are not well grounded or maybe misplaced. 

Putting on makeup and perfume and hanging out in chic places makes some people feel better about themselves too. Shrug.

Clearly I have a stodgy old mindset, one in the minority. Wasnt there a TV show called 'Ink' or something recently? You know.. where all the 'special' people can get pumped up over all the drama and excitement and 'uniqueness' of it?  Im not sure - I never watched it.

Sorry. Im not a D!cK really. Just poking fun. Enjoy them by all means.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I could scar and mark myself up all day and still live little of life... It doesn't necessarily follow.

You guys want real marks? Get involved in combat... Otherwise, the scars and marks are just art is all, art on the body... Let's not get carried away talking about "souls." lol

True, there's nothing wrong with art if it makes the person feel better. It's that person's personal choice what to do with their body regarding art, as well as regarding anything else appearance-related. 

For many who refuse to ever tatoo themselves, like me, it's as personal a choice as the choice made by someone who will have one done. 

Personally, my choice, is to have everything important to me inside my mind... No need to share my values with strangers at a glance... Through conversation, if I allow it, will someone get to know what kind of art I like, who has died, how much I love skulls/crosses/etc. or whatever else is important to me. 

The context of combat/war can bring a highly complicating and historical context to the discussion, but that's all different.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool thread.

Yeah, I'm tatted-back. I lucked out because my cousin knew someone who does real good work... he's well-known where I'm from. He hooked-me-up proper. My tats have personal meaning for me. I went through a rough spot in my life waaaay back in the day, so he went off in black and grey on my sleeve with some demons(my inner demons), skeletons(skeletons in the closet), and smoke(I couldn't find my way). I [email protected]#$ing love the thing... I always get compliments on the artwork. This [email protected]#$cking guy did everything free-hand and didn't have an idea what he was gonna do... he just starting going off on my arm, and 3 hours later I had a dope-ass tat.

My other tat is on my right shoulder. Its of an Aztec warrior(my heritage). This was actually the first tattoo he did for me. Again, I just showed him a picture and he went from there. This one has hints of gold around it, but still black and grey. It really stands out when I go shirtless at the lake in the summer months. 

I'm not really into color, though. I like my tats black and grey.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Interlocutor said:


> I could scar and mark myself up all day and still live little of life... It doesn't necessarily follow.
> 
> You guys want real marks? Get involved in combat... Otherwise, the scars and marks are just art is all, art on the body... Let's not get carried away talking about "souls." lol
> 
> ...


Combat? Really?

Yea, somebodies getting carried away alright.

Scars are just art? Non of my scars were put there intentionally. Each of them is a reminder of both good and bad times in my life.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Combat? Really?
> 
> Yea, somebodies getting carried away alright.


No. Not really... Historically, there is a tight connection between tattoos, face paint, markings, etc. and combat throughout human history for thousands of years, something beyond art.



Mistys dad said:


> Scars are just art? Non of my scars were put there intentionally. Each of them is a reminder of both good and bad times in my life.


Regarding unintentional scars, reread my post please and add the word intentional, meaning intentional marks on the body... Typing quickly I omitted that word by mistake and it conveyed an inaccurate opinion. I wholeheartedly agree your scars are special! I have a few special ones too! 

This is what I meant to write:

"You guys want real marks? Get involved in combat... Otherwise, any intentional scars and marks upon the body are just art is all, art on the body... Let's not get carried away talking about "souls." lol"


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Tattoos and piercings? Not for me. But I don't think badly of anyone that has them. To each his/her own.

But one tattoo that would turn me off is if I found a tramp stamp on a woman I was dating. Sorry, no thanks.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Tattoos and piercings? Not for me. But I don't think badly of anyone that has them. To each his/her own.
> 
> But one tattoo that would turn me off is if I found a tramp stamp on a woman I was dating. Sorry, no thanks.


Just out of curiousity what makes a tramp stamp different for you than tattoos on other parts of a woman's body that you don't find to be a turn off?


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> No. Not really... Historically, there is a tight connection between tattoos, face paint, markings, etc. and combat throughout human history for thousands of years, something beyond art.


You can say that, but many cultures also use tattooing as a form of ritual... kind of like a coming-of-age thing. Many Pacific Islanders, as well as South American tribes do this.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> You can say that, but many cultures also use tattooing as a form of ritual... kind of like a coming-of-age thing. Many Pacific Islanders, as well as South American tribes do this.


Yes, as a rite of passage... Those are interesting to study, too, and are extremely far removed from getting a tattoo at the local parlor of some art someone likes... Unlike the natives you refer to, the person at the parlor gets to pick... 

In the tribal practices for rites of passage, an ancient native wouldn't have been able to say, "Hey chief, I wanted to be different. I want a Trans Am logo and a Confederate flag, cool?" lol

In fact, unlike the artistic appeal of wanting to be "different," the tattoos for rites of passage, FAR FROM AN ARTISTIC EXPRESSION OF INDIVIDUALITY, were actually the opposite. They were designed to identify you as one of the boys that went through the rites, just like the rest of them... Another crucial difference here from the kid that gets something he drew in 1st period based on magazine and pop culture art tattooed on his back to look unique.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

The original Tattoos were used to mark slaves.

They have been used for:

Loyalty
Criminal organizations
Manhood
Marking wealth
Marking Status
Marking feats of strength or valor
Property ownership
Marriage
Incarceration
Religion
Spying
Childbirth
Travels
Nothing at all
and every other reason you can think of.

Some have the deepest meaning possible, some have no meaning at all.

So, the tattoos of today are just as individual or just as boring as they have always been.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Just out of curiousity what makes a tramp stamp different for you than tattoos on other parts of a woman's body that you don't find to be a turn off?


A tramp stamp is basically a target for a guy while banging them doggie style, or simply for something the guy can look at while getting them from behind.

And only women I would consider tramps have ever had them.

To me a woman with one is saying, "I want as many men as possible to see this" and not by just lifting up her shirt and pulling her jeans down a bit to show it off either.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I like all the fake Chinese or Hebrew that's either the wrong words or not even letters.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> A tramp stamp is basically a target for a guy while banging them doggie style, or simply for something the guy can look at while getting them from behind.


i may be weird but i just enjoyed looking at the azz and hole.
and watching me slide in and out.

dont like the tramp stamps.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i have been going back and forth of about 3 years on weather or not to get snake bites.

i would be cute with them...but i wonder about oral sex. would it hurt me?, or tear the holes open?, or would they ever heal?...

i had a tounge ring, and i had to take it out, so know how that feels, and how to work around oral...

but snake bites...thats different...its on the outside..everyone can see if it starts looking gross....

anybody ladies here help me out???


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> snake bites.
> tounge ring


dont like either of these.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> A tramp stamp is basically a target for a guy while banging them doggie style, or simply for something the guy can look at while getting them from behind.


I think i read somwhere on this thread that some dude had a tramp stamp.

I was like... _huh???_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> dont like either of these.




HA!! 

my husband did like the tounge one either at first....but i always wanted it, and i loved it. 

i had a great guy do it, and, no one could even tell i had it. i getting a double this time around...

i have always wanted snake bites too...he is indifferent to it now.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> Snake bites are the dual lip studs, right?
> 
> Definitely wait the.full healing period before attemping oral sex, and if possible wait until the additional tenderness goes away. During healing use non-alcohol mouthwash and do NOT skip out on holding a cup full of warm salt water to your mouth, rotate stud, hold cup, repeat. Kiss nicely, no rough kisses, rinse after you eat or smoke, no neosporin and look for redness. If you see red, take it easy on the mouth contact. Once healed, it's no problem at all!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




yes, that is what i was thinking too...i think it took almost one year for the one in my tounge to fully heal. but i waited the right amount of time.

but my husband was clock and calandar checking...and im just wondering about stretching and pulling and the possibility of a tear..because it is on the outside of your mouth.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

JustaJerk said:


> I think i read somwhere on this thread that some dude had a tramp stamp.
> 
> I was like... _huh???_


Ted Mosby posts here??


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Dude... for the life of me, I cannot get into that show.

So this reference is waaaay beyond me.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually- I think David Beckham has a tramp stamp...lol


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> I think i read somwhere on this thread that some dude had a tramp stamp.
> 
> I was like... _huh???_


EWW EWW EWW:redcard:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> My one lip ring took about 6 weeks to not be tender to the touch, and about three months to where I could solidly pull on it without it hurting. I think if you keep the studs in with a flat back against your gumline, you'd be ok for oral after the 6 weeks, it's not quite as directly rubbed against like your tongue is, and opening your mouth is good for further healing.  Everyone is different though because Hot Damn, it took a year for your tongue to heal? Took me a week for the immediate swelling, three months later I could pull it out and keep it out overnight without it shutting. Oh yeah, I also highly reccomend zinc supplements, they definitely cut down my healing time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



thank you. i feel a lot better about it. i will look into zinc, and sike me self up..hopefully over the summer...

and yea..about a year for it to be fully healed..all swelling completely gone. i left the orginal post in for that time, and was looking to switch for a softer one. hell it was 4 months before i could blow bubbles..!!

although, prob because i waited the bare minum amount of time before returning to oral, but i didnt have the bad side affects at all.



shoo--
nothing wrong with that. if you dont like tats, or metal sticking out of places other than ears...you know what you like. i see where you are coming from...i remember a couple of decades ago, folks did things for attention, or joining a gang....but nothing because..."hey, im an individual"

this day and age, we are different, and it dosent always mean that someone was drinking and woke up with it, not always. i had kids early, got married early...so now im ready to do me and my outside can match me inside.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was in my early teens, early 80's tattoos weren't that common where I was living. However, my next door neighbour was covered from the waist up, with full sleeves. He intimidated the hell out of me. One day my mother noticed how uncomfortable being around him and sat me down, this is his story:

When he was 12 he came home from school early, as he wasn't feeling so well. He surprised some men who were in the middle of a B&E. They beat him up pretty badly, stabbed him a few times and carved obscenities and Swastikas in his back and chest. As he grew older the scars faded, but every summer when he got a little tanned, they would become more pronounced. As a result he covered himself in tattoos, not because he wanted to, but because he needed to.

I have never viewed tattoos the same since, or ever looked at anyone with them any different. Sometimes I now see someone who is covered and wonder what their reason is.

I myself have two. It took me 20 years of wanting one and 10 years of knowing what I wanted without waivering to go ahead.


----------

